# حكم بهدم اهرامات الجيزة ....هذا ماحدث !!!!!!!!!



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

*الي محبي مصر الي كل من يريد البقاء لمصر
والي من يحقدون علي مص والي من يريد الفناء لمصر

تخيلوا مصر بدون الاهرامات وبدون الاثار الفرعونية هل كان من الممكن ان تكون بلد سياحية هل كان اسم مصر يتداول بين دول العام كما هو الان هل كنت تري السائحين مذهولين من عظمة هؤلاء الناس القدامي . اليكم ا ارد ان يفعله احد الحكام المسلمين المشهورين والتي تفخر بهم مصر للاسف اراد ان يمحو هذه الاهرامات فمنذ دخول الاسلام الي مصر والتشويه والتخريب مستمر حتي الان وان لم يكن في الاهرامات ففي مجالات واشياء اخري كثيرة 

اثناء تصفحي لاحد المواقع وجدت هذه المقالة قراتها وحزنت من الاهوال التي مرت علي بلدنا فاسمحو لي ان انقلها لكم ولتشاهدو هذه الهمجية وهذا الحقد الذي يحمله هؤلاء الحكام والكره لها البلد المقالة بعنوان 

            و لا زال التشويه مستمراً                      



تعتبر أهرامات الجيزة الثلاثة أحد عجائب العالم القديم الباقية حتى الآن، ومنذ القدم كان كل زائر لأرض مصر لابد له أن يزور الأهرامات باعتبارها رمزاً لمصر. فجاء إلى الأهرامات العديد من الملوك والرحالة المعروفين وكتبوا عنها وحكوا الكثير من الأساطير حولها، وكانوا ينظرون إلى الأهرام بعين ملؤها الإعجاب والاحترام، الإعجاب لعظمة الأهرام والاحترام لهذا الشعب الذى ابتكرها وأوجدها فى تلك العصور البدائية من تاريخ البشر. ومن ضمن مشاهير المؤرخين المسلمين الذين زاروا الأهرام وكتبوا عنها قبل أن يتشوه خارجها هو عبد اللطيف البغدادى ولما شاهدها وصفها وصفاً مسهبا وذكر أنها منقوشة من جميع جوانبها بنقوش هيروغليفية يتعسر على المسلمين فك رموزها. 
ولكن على النقيض من هؤلاء يقف أعداء الحضارة يحقدون على الأهرام ويريدون تدميرها فتقف لهم الأهرام صامدة مهما كان جبروت هؤلاء الحاقدون. 
ومن ضمن الذين نظروا إلى الأهرام بعين ملؤها الحقد عائلة صلاح الدين الأيوبى، إذ يذكر المقريزى بأنه كان يوجد عدد كبير من الأهرام فى منطقة الجيزة، قام صلاح الدين بهدمها كلها وأخذ حجارتها ليبنى بها قلعته المعروفة باسمه تحت سفح جبل المقطم، والسور المحيط بالقاهرة، ولم يتبقى منها سوى أعظمها والمعروفة حالياً باسم هرم خوفو وهرم خفرع وهرم منقرع، وهى التى لم يقوى الزمن ولا صلاح الدين على تدميرها. 
وجاء ابن صلاح الدين من بعده المسمى الملك العزيز فى سنة 1193م ليحاول عمل ما فشل فيه أبوه حسب مشورة أخو صلاح الدين المعروف باسم الملك العادل الذى كان حاكما فى العراق وأشار على الملك العزيز ابن صلاح الدين بان يهدم أهرام الجيزة التى لم يكن باقياً منها بدون هدم وقتئذ إلا تلك الأهرام الثلاث الكبيرة الباقية حتى اليوم. فسمع الملك العزيز مشورته وأصدر أمره فى الحال بتشكيل لجنة من بعض الأمراء تختص بهدم الأهرام. فقامت هذه اللجنة باستحضار العمال وقاطعى الأحجار وجمع فعلة من القرى المجاورة للأهرام وجعل لهم أجوراً باهظة، وجاؤا وحلوا تحت الأهرام وابتدئوا بالعمل. ونظروا إلى الهرم الأكبر فوجدوا أنه من العسير خدشه، فابتدئوا أولاً بهدم الهرم الأصغر المعروف بالهرم الأحمر (هرم منقرع). 
قام أولئك العمال والقطاعين مدة ثمانية أشهر كاملة بعملاً متواصلاً فى محاولة فاشلة لهدم هرم منقرع، وبعد تمام تلك المدة رأوا أنهم يضربون فى حديد بارد إذ قدّروا ذلك العمل الشاق فاستنتجوا أن ما تم هدمه هو بنسبة حجر واحد فى كل يوم ولم يهدموا فى الثمانية أشهر إلا قسماً صغيراً من قشرته الخارجية أحدث بالكاد تشويه فيها ولم يزل هذا التشويه ظاهراً إلى اليوم. 
وأخيراً رأت لجنة الأمراء أن إتمام هدم الأهرامات الثلاثة يعتبر درب من دروب المستحيل، حيث أن هذا الجزء الصغير من القشرة الخارجية للهرم الأصغر استغرق ثمانى أشهر كاملة وتكلف نفقات طائلة لهدمه ولم يحدث له سوى فقط تشويهاً، فكم يحتاج هدم الأهرام الثلاثة من الوقت والمال لهدمها. فقرروا الكف عن الهدم. فقابل المصريون فى ذلك الحين هذا الفشل الذريع بالهزء والسخرية وزاد استهجانهم لهؤلاء الحكام الجهلاء واحتقروا كل مشروعاتهم. 
ولم تفصح لنا كتب التاريخ عن سبب محاولة الملك العزيز هدم الأهرام الثلاثة، ولكننا نتساءل لماذا؟ لماذا كل هذا الكره للفنون والعلوم والحضارة؟ لماذا كل هذا الحقد لكل ما هو جميل؟ 
ولا زال التشويه مستمراً لحضارة أجدادنا ومحاولة مسخها، وطمس معالمها الحضارية، ولكن محاولات التشويه الحديثة تختلف عن المحاولات القديمة، إذ أن محاولات التشويه الحديثة هى عبارة عن: 
[1] تجاهل وسائل الإعلام والتعليم للعصر القبطى من تاريخ مصر، حتى أصبح الشارع المصرى يجهل تماماً إحدى أهم عصوره التى ساهمت فى تكوين الشخصية المصرية. 
[2] عدم تدريس اللغة القبطية ـ لغة تلك الحضارة ـ فى الجامعات المصرية، على الرغم من تدريس جميع اللغات الأخرى الحية منها والميتة فى كل جامعاتنا، وعلى الرغم من وجود قسم القبطيات فى جميع جامعات العالم دون الجامعات المصرية فقط. 
[3] محاولة القضاء على الشعب القبطى سليل هذه الحضارة، وحفيد صانعى الأهرام، عن طريق ترك الجماعات الإسلامية يعبثون بأمنهم، وتغاضى أجهزة الأمن عن حماية الأقباط، وعدم محاكمة من يقتل قبطى، وإذا حوكم لا يكون هناك عقاب رادع. 
ولا زال الزعانف والحرافيش يعيثون فساداً فى بلادنا الحبيبة، مشوّهين صورتها وجمالها، ساخرين بماضيها وحاضرها، رافضين الإنتماء لترابها، مفضلين الإنتماء لغيرها، ساعين خلف تخريبها، معتقدين أن هذا هو صالحها، وبالتأكيد هذا ليس صالحها. فمتى تتوقف عمليات التشويه للحضارة المصرية؟  
وللاسف الشديد هذا هو الواقع الذي تعيشه مصر الان  واه اسفاه عليك يامصر الفراعنة*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 فبراير 2007)

*فعلا يا استاذ فريد الموضوع ده كنت قريته من فترة وهو هام جداااا*

*واجدع ميزة فيه اني التشوه واضح والمخطوطات القديمة بتوضح اني فيه كانت اهرام زمان *

*الا لو المصريين اتجنوا وكسروها زي ما عملوا في مكتبة الاسكندرية وانت فاهم بقي ههههههه*

*وفيه يا سيدي اللي يقولك اني نابليون هو اللي كسر منخير ابو الهول بالمدفع هههههههه*

*تخيل مدفع كام ينتشن عن منخير ويكسرها*

*تخيل اني نابليون اللي التاريخ قال عنه لما دخل مصر هو وجيشه وقفوا قصاد الاهرام وقالوهم قفوا با احترام انتم امام حضارة عمرها 7 الاف سنة *

*نابليون اللي فك رموز حجر رشيد والف كتاب عن وصف مصر كسر منخير ابو الهول*

*اللي حصل اني الهمج العرب وهما داخلين مصر كسروا منخير ابو الهول لانها بترمز للعزة والكرامة و هما كانوا شوية همج جايين من شبه جزيرة المعيز وبالنسبة ليهم ابو الهول مجرد صنم وثني زي الهتهم القديمة اللي كانت حوالين الكعبة بس ده كان اعظم منها بمراحل ويلقي بالرعب في قلوبهم*

*والاهرام برضه اصنام امال فكرك ايه ؟*

*تلاقيهم خافوا احسن باقي المسلمين يلفوا حواليهم بعد فترة ههههههههه*

*علشان كدا قالوا نهدمهم احسن *

*وعجبي ..*

*شكرا يا استاذ فريد علي فتح الموضوع الهام ده*


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا وشكرا علي المعلومات الجمدة دي
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*مرسي ياروك علي تعليقك الجميل 
ونتمني تتوقف هذه التشويهات عند 
هذا الحد لانها بأمانة تغلغلت داخل 
كل شيئ نراه ونلمسة *


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا وشكرا علي المعلومات الجمدة دي
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*اشكرك علي مرورك وتعليقك 
وياريت الناس تهرف مدي التخريب 
اللي حصل ايام دخول الاسلام مصر *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل بجد بجد .........
وعلى فكره انا اخدت نسخه منه للحفظ لانه موضوع ميتفوتش..


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

avamina قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد بجد .........
> وعلى فكره انا اخدت نسخه منه للحفظ لانه موضوع ميتفوتش..


*

اشكرك يا افامينا علي رد ومشاركتك 
وانشاء الله فيه مواضيع اخر مماثله*


----------



## Bino (5 فبراير 2007)

نشكر ربنا انه دايماً بيكشف الحقيقه فى الوقت المناسب
و أنا شخصياً بشكر ربنا جداً ان لسه فيه أقباط بجد بيجرى فى عروقهم الدم القبطى زى فريد و Coptic man و بصلى ان الأقباط اللى نسيوا نفسهم و أصلهم و افتكروا نفسهم عرب انهم يصحوا من غفلتهم !!!


----------



## ابن الفادي (5 فبراير 2007)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> نشكر ربنا انه دايماً بيكشف الحقيقه فى الوقت المناسب
> و أنا شخصياً بشكر ربنا جداً ان لسه فيه أقباط بجد بيجرى فى عروقهم الدم القبطى زى فريد و Coptic man و بصلى ان الأقباط اللى نسيوا نفسهم و أصلهم و افتكروا نفسهم عرب انهم يصحوا من غفلتهم !!!



*اشكرك يا ابانوب علي الكلام الكبير ده 
اروح فين انا جنب الناس الكبيرة دي
 كوبتك مان ولا ماي روك ولا الاخوة والاخوات
مش عاوز اقول اسماء لانهم كتير وصعب تذكر الكل 
ربنا مديهم نعمة وغيرة علي كلمة ربنا
انا مجرد اني بحب اقراء شوية ففيه بعض 
المعلومات اللي بتقابلني بحاول اجيبها 
في المنتدي مش اكتر . 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## mr.hima (5 فبراير 2007)

يا فريد باشا الموضوع زى البغاشا ,,,,,,,,,,, انا دائما بقول ان احنا مش عرب جرب احنا من الفراعنة اللى منهم الاقباط اللى منهم احنا وبكل فخر وإعتزاز أنتمي ليهم ,,,, بس نفسي حد من البعدا العرب يدينا رأية الجليل في الموضوع دة ,,, اكيد مش هيلاقوا حاجة يقولوها الا أنهم يشككوا في الموضوع كالعادة و يقلبوا الحقيقة لخرافات من عندهم ومع الزمن بيصدقوها


----------



## jim_halim (5 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جداً 

شكراً ليك .. و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن الفادي (5 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *فعلا يا استاذ فريد الموضوع ده كنت قريته من فترة وهو هام جداااا*
> 
> *واجدع ميزة فيه اني التشوه واضح والمخطوطات القديمة بتوضح اني فيه كانت اهرام زمان *
> 
> ...



*اشكرك يا مان علي تعليقك وعلي استكمال الموضوع ربنا يعوض تعبك 
ونتمني ان تتوقف التشوهات التي ملئت حياتنا وجعلتها لا تطاق . 
شكرا لمحبتك *


----------



## ابن الفادي (5 فبراير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> يا فريد باشا الموضوع زى البغاشا ,,,,,,,,,,, انا دائما بقول ان احنا مش عرب جرب احنا من الفراعنة اللى منهم الاقباط اللى منهم احنا وبكل فخر وإعتزاز أنتمي ليهم ,,,, بس نفسي حد من البعدا العرب يدينا رأية الجليل في الموضوع دة ,,, اكيد مش هيلاقوا حاجة يقولوها الا أنهم يشككوا في الموضوع كالعادة و يقلبوا الحقيقة لخرافات من عندهم ومع الزمن بيصدقوها



*مستر هيما 
سلام ونعمة
 اشكرك علي كلامك الحلو ده 

انا مقدرش اقول اني عربي لكن انا مصري مصري مصري 
سليل الاجداد الفراعنة من الاسرة الاولي حتي الاخيرة 
اللي يصدق يصدق واللي مش عاوز يصدق هو حر . 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## ابن الفادي (5 فبراير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً
> 
> شكراً ليك .. و ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك



*اهلا ياحليم 
سلام ونعمة 
اشكرك علي تعليق واتمني يكون الموضوع عجبك *


----------

